# Americanos - A little love



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Just made a new vid, what are your thoughts on Americanos? Here are mine...


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Getting rid of the crema - never seen that before, will have to try.

I always always always pour the espresso on top of the hot water, however - I was told putting boiling water on top of an espresso can burn it or cause lots of burnt/off flavours. Not sure how true this is though.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I prefer brewed every time if I want a bigger cup, it just tastes a lot better.

Americanos are just a bit too watery and lack distinct flavours.

Just personal opinion, I get what you are saying.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Rompie said:


> I always always always pour the espresso on top of the hot water


,

Yup I've heard about this before, but I just can't see how it would make any difference.



Rompie said:


> however - I was told putting boiling water on top of an espresso can burn it or cause lots of burnt/off flavours. Not sure how true this is though.


Yeah I'd say this is probably true, I should've mentioned it in the video really :/ oh well


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I prefer brewed every time if I want a bigger cup, it just tastes a lot better. Americanos are just a bit too watery and lack distinct flavours.


I guess if you're making a big cup you'd need to add more espresso to keep the ratio, but in general I def find americanos are much stronger to that of what I get served as brewed.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Agree that it's an underrated drink though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As I understand it (not much) whether the water goes on top of the shot or vice versa is one of the differences between a long black and an Americano. Where the water goes in first, the crema is then preserved on top in theory. Or so I've read. But I admit I don't know a lot about it as I like my shots neat or in milk.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Glad to see the americano getting some love, agree it's a cracking drink. I always put the espresso into hot water, allows it to start cooling before the espresso is dumped in. Agree about cup size, see too many cafes using a 12oz bucket. My favourite at home is only a 5oz.

I've read about removing the crema before but never tried it, mainly because I like the look so much. When I get a chance I'll try a side by side test to see if it's worth it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Genuine question: is an Americano still classed as such when milk is added? I only ask because last time I saw Dave C he asked me if I like Americano and I said I wasn't mad keen. He then made me one and put a little milk in (just like you would with a cup of tea). That was actually really good and very much to my taste, but I wondered if that still counted. I feel a bit daft asking that on here but I'm not too proud to admit stuff I don't know!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Genuine question: is an Americano still classed as such when milk is added? I only ask because last time I saw Dave C he asked me if I like Americano and I said I wasn't mad keen. He then made me one and put a little milk in (just like you would with a cup of tea). That was actually really good and very much to my taste, but I wondered if that still counted. I feel a bit daft asking that on here but I'm not too proud to admit stuff I don't know!


I'd call that an Americano with milk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Fair dos LOL!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Genuine question: is an Americano still classed as such when milk is added? I only ask because last time I saw Dave C he asked me if I like Americano and I said I wasn't mad keen. He then made me one and put a little milk in (just like you would with a cup of tea). That was actually really good and very much to my taste, but I wondered if that still counted. I feel a bit daft asking that on here but I'm not too proud to admit stuff I don't know!


I have no idea how "official" classification works but I once ordered an Americano from Pret (won't get into the details because I'm in a good mood) and was asked whether I wanted it black or white.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah you see my initial reaction to that would be facepalm/rolleyes. But maybe I should check myself before I wreck myself ha ha!


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Lots of people ask for cream with an americano where I work. I tell them no...

Does sound like an American thing.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Apparently Americano gets its name from the GIs in WWII, upon finding themselves in Europe, wanting their coffee watery to more closely approximate the brewed stuff they were used to.


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

Double cream in Americano, taken over from Cappuccino for me when out and about.

Decent Black coffee Black please!


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

The White Americano is a thing. Whether it's a good thing or not I don't know.

My Dad often has one with cream, but that is a long way away from a recommendation!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> Just made a new vid, what are your thoughts on Americanos? Here are mine...


Good to see you on the forum @smokeybarn ! ... Any funky little numbers on roast soon?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

simontc said:


> Good to see you on the forum @smokeybarn ! ... Any funky little numbers on roast soon?


Cheers dude, Yes indeed, check out:

ethiopia yirgacheffe gerbota (natural)

ethiopia yirgacheffe guji (washed)


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Great vid

My favourite drink at the moment is a "short" Americano, double espresso on top of around 60ml of hot water, my wife prefers a "long" Americano with twice the amount of water. Hers tastes too dilute for me, although the same flavours are present.

Never tried skimming the crema off. Will definitely give it a try as the naturally sweeter the better

Not sure that any coffee will do. Much prefer some blends/origins to others even in Americano


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Krax said:


> Not sure that any coffee will do. Much prefer some blends/origins to others even in Americano


What I mean is, whatever beans you like in through another method will be also be good as an americano, (imo). I def didn't mean 'use any old crap' lol


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Krax said:


> My favourite drink at the moment is a "short" Americano, double espresso on top of around 60ml of hot water


I'd call that a short black.

To me, an Americano is just a large long black. LB being 5oz, AC being 8 or even 12 with an extra shot.

Either can be served with or without milk. If with, you just add 'with (hot/cold) milk' to the order.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I'd call that a short black.
> 
> To me, an Americano is just a large long black. LB being 5oz, AC being 8 or even 12 with an extra shot.
> 
> Either can be served with or without milk. If with, you just add 'with (hot/cold) milk' to the order.


I asked for a short black in a few places back at the start of my coffee career (wanting a slightly diluted espresso) and they said a short black was just an espresso. Feel vindicated now.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I asked for a long black in Venice, got an espresso, guess i should have asked for an americano.

I like an americano/long black with the right bean, makes a nice change from the flattie and espressos are not really my thing.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I asked for a short black in a few places back at the start of my coffee career (wanting a slightly diluted espresso) and they said a short black was just an espresso. Feel vindicated now.


On our menus we have espresso, short black then long black etc. Get asked what the difference is all the time.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

This is always how i've understood it to work as well - shot in first = americano, shot on top of water = long (or short) black.

Also read that the Americano was created by Italians simply adding water to an espresso as American customers were moaning that their coffee wasn't big enough!



hotmetal said:


> As I understand it (not much) whether the water goes on top of the shot or vice versa is one of the differences between a long black and an Americano. Where the water goes in first, the crema is then preserved on top in theory. Or so I've read. But I admit I don't know a lot about it as I like my shots neat or in milk.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> Oh I hate Americanos. Americanos are rubbish.


Made me chuckle!

Nice video, I bloomin' love Americanos and its nice to see some love! I'll try the crema tip next time I brew.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

i drink Americanos daily at breakfast. I use a 5 oz cup - start with 50 grams water direct from the brew head - tare the scale then drop a 28/30 gram shot of espresso on top. Some mornings serve with a little 'cream' (Americanism for cold milk).


----------

